# BREEZEWAY stairs - 1 exit



## wannaBdeveloper (Apr 22, 2014)

On the attached image is a the 2nd level of a 3 story condo building.  There is 1 stairwell that leads to 2 units on each floor.  The stairwell is in an open breezeway.  Is this OK?  Or must there be 2 exits?(please excuse the partial rendering)

View attachment 2049


View attachment 2050


View attachment 2049


View attachment 2050


/monthly_2014_04/BREEEZEWAY.jpg.3f73649ce959c9f6e22743de6cdd700f.jpg

/monthly_2014_04/breezeway_1.jpg.7fcb71b8789439260679d9a4e4a8c29b.jpg


----------



## steveray (Apr 22, 2014)

What code are you under? IRC or IBC? How far is it from the most remote point in the unit to the ground? A local professional may be the person to contact....


----------



## wannaBdeveloper (Apr 22, 2014)

View attachment 1038


@SteveRay, that is a good question, I am not sure what code.  This is located in Broward County Florida.In regards to the distance from most remote location point in the unit to the ground... can you please explain what you mean by this?here is a full image of the floorplan with dimensions.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1038


/monthly_2014_04/floorplan.jpg.5e73dc160410c7bcd2d1452c81ae0aa4.jpg


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome

How did you find us


----------



## wannaBdeveloper (Apr 22, 2014)

hi CDA, i googled "building code forum" and this site popped up!  is that what you mean?

I replied to the above post but it did not see to go through.. this was hours ago.. is there a delay always in the postings?


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2014)

wannaBdeveloper said:
			
		

> hi CDA, i googled "building code forum" and this site popped up!  is that what you mean?I replied to the above post but it did not see to go through.. this was hours ago.. is there a delay always in the postings?


Yes

And normally not a delay

But may have been because it was your first reply??

If you do not mind restating


----------



## wannaBdeveloper (Apr 23, 2014)

View attachment 2336

	

		
			
		

		
	
@ SteveRay, i am in Broward County, (ft lauderdale)  I am not sure if they follow the IBC or IRC code.Regarding your other question of the distance from the most remote point in the unit, to the floor... would I calculate that?I have attached a full floorplan with dimensions. 1st floor is parking, 2 & 3rd floor are identical, as shown in image.

View attachment 1040


View attachment 1040


/monthly_2014_04/floorplan.jpg.6eec41fd93c6e1c04bccdca83db7d63b.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2014)

Try the Florida Building Code.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/st/fl/st/b200v10/st_fl_st_b200v10_10_sec021.htm

TABLE 1021.2 STORIES WITH ONE EXIT

Third story

R-2 Buildings classified as Group R-2 equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2 and provided with emergency escape and rescue openings in accordance with Section 1029.

MAXIMUM OCCUPANTS (OR DWELLING UNITS) PER FLOOR AND TRAVEL DISTANCE

4 dwelling units and 50 feet travel distance

504.3 Open Risers.

Open risers are not permitted.


----------

